# Updating an ISO



## balanga (May 13, 2021)

I understand that FreeBSD's tar can extract the contents of an ISO, but is it possible to change a file and recreate the ISO?


----------



## covacat (May 13, 2021)

use mkisofs to recreate the iso (cdrtools)


----------

